# first horse show, advice?



## gabby0426 (May 30, 2013)

hello i am going to be doing my first horse show english walk trot any advice would be great please thank you so much!!


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Just do what your trainer has been telling you and have fun. When they ask for the next gait. Dont brake down to that gait till around 2 secs after they say you. You dont want you or your horse to look rushed. On the other hand you dont want to go to long. Try to stay on the rail if you cant. You look better and shows your horse better.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Stay away from other exhibitors, you don't want your horse to crowd up behind another horse (the horse may kick) and you want to stand out. If your bunched up with a bunch of other people the judge may not be able to see you well. When you first go into the ring pick a spot away from everyone else and if you feel like your creeping up on someone pass them with enough space between you or it's okay to make a circle to get away from the pack. I always feel awkward doing this but smile. It lets the judge know your happy and confident. Like Freemare said, don't be in too much of a rush with transitions. Make sure your horse is listening for your cues and try to make a smooth transition. And finally, be a good sport and have fun


----------



## gabby0426 (May 30, 2013)

thank you so much, so nervous haha


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't be nervous, be confident!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Remeber to breath, and have FUN! :lol:


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

HAVE FUN!! the ring you ride in is just another ring!!! pretend like its the one where you ride in! also it helps to bring a smile to your face if you think of the horse in front of you wearing something silly! just smile and look confident! don't go near the other horses stand out and remember everything your instructor has told you! the first show is always an experience. just have fun and try your best!


----------



## gabby0426 (May 30, 2013)

thank you everyone i am in search of english show apperal if any of you are selling any or know where to get it cheap i am located in fl


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

A nice tailored jacket can often be picked up at a thrift store. Check ebay and local shops for gently used clothes. I love online shopping and watch for sales. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gabby0426 (May 30, 2013)

the show is soon and we dont really have thrieft stores withhorses stuff near me


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lots of Thrift Shops may not even know they have equestrian equipment.

I have bought many things from the Salvation Army like paddock boots, show shirt and even a show jacket. Never paid more then $10.00! You just have to look hard.


----------



## gabby0426 (May 30, 2013)

i got a question when they call your # for a ribbon do you go up to them or stand until they called everyone?


----------

